#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [消息] 火狐大轟趴-火狐2週年慶

## 狐狸

http://moztw.org/events/firefox2part...x.shtml#signup

報名請至上面網頁
火狐大轟趴 2.0 - Firefox 2 Taiwan!
內容
吃吃喝喝是一定要的啊！ 
同聲慶賀 Firefox 兩歲生日是一定要的啊！ 
分享 Firefox 使用心得及私房祕技是一定要的啊！ 
滿載紀念品而歸是一定要的啊！ 

日期時間：11/12 中午12:30~14:30 
(12:00~12:30報到) 
地點：信義誠品 6F 「The Library」
台北市信義區松高路11號 6 樓 (看地圖) (交通資訊) 
備茶點，請先吃飽（或是會後續攤 :P） 
衣著輕鬆即可 (會場有 Firefox Party T-shirt 喔！)
------------------------------------------------------------

有火狐T-shirt !!!!!!!!!!!
我要去我要去!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 狼王白牙

活動會場好像不會很遠，不過那天剛好已經跟爸媽約好中午要一起吃
要不然的話，這件衣服應該也算是動物衣服，值得獸迷去拿  :onion_46:  

恭喜火狐出了新版，據說跟微軟的IE7  很有競爭的看頭喔

----------


## MINE

應該在圖版、文版、心得版以火狐為主題
就像以前那個陰陽大戰記那樣
招開創作大會XD

----------

